

The Quantum D-Wave 2 Is 3,600 Times Faster than a Super Computer - jerryhuang100
http://gizmodo.com/the-quantum-d-wave-2-is-3-600-times-faster-than-a-super-1532199369

======
etanazir
"And in the span of just two years the only commercially available quantum
computer, the D-Wave One, has already doubled its computational power. Kiss
your law goodbye, Mr. Moore." ...?

\--should this not be the opposite: i.e. Moore's law brought back to life?

